# NZXT kraken x62 Liquid zu warm?



## anyopenquestions (25. Februar 2017)

Hi Leute,

also folgendes Setup nenne ich mein Eigen:

Intel i7 4790k (4x 4.5 Ghz @ 1.125V)
MSI GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G
ASRock Z87 Fatality Killer
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
NZXT Kraken x62
3x Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 140 mm (2x Front @ 800 rpm & 1x hinten @ 800 rpm)
2x Noiseblocker eLoops B-14ps (montiert an der AiO und geregelt durch CPU Temperatur) (Radiator oben im Deckel und als Push betrieben = Warme Luft vom Gehäuse durch Radi nach oben)

Meine Frage ist eigentlich simpel. Hab gestern mal ne Runde Ghost Recon Wildlands gespielt und in der CAM Software die Temperaturen beobachtet, welche beim Liquid nach 40 Minuten gamen bei 38°C stand. CPU Temp war bei 52°C und Grafikkarte, welche nicht an einer WaKü hängt bei 68°C @ 22°C Raumtemperatur. Seht ihr die Werte als kritisch an? Hab extra nen Festplattenschacht entfernt, damit einer der Venturis die Graka noch teilweise mitkühlt. Auch wenn euch die Idle Werte nicht interessieren, liegen diese bei 22°C CPU und 25°C Liquid bei 600 RPM. Also CPU Temps sehen immer sehr gut aus und komme in Games niemals über die 55°C hinaus. Prime95 Small FFT bis max. 70°C.

Seht ihr irgendwo handlungsbedarf oder sieht das für dieses Setup gut aus? Klar hab ich selbst Schuld, viele schütteln mit dem Kopf wenns um AiO`s geht, aber hab mich nunmal dazu entschieden  
Werde aber wohl beim nächsten Setup auf eine erweiterbare Wakü umschwenken, aber das hat noch Zeit.


----------



## Chimera (25. Februar 2017)

Wieso sollte sie kritisch sein? Bist ja meilenweit entfernt von kritischen Tempis, denn kritisch wird es erst im Bereich von über 100°C. Dass du mit ner AIO keine super-duper Werte hast, sollte ja vor dem Kauf schon klar sein, denn die meisten AIOs kühlen +/- gleich gut bzw. leicht besser als high-end Luküs, aber eben nicht so gut wie echte Waküs mit nem grossen Radi. Mein i5-3470 mit der Cryorig A80 (welche auf demselben Asetek Modell basiert wie deine Kraken) wird beim surfen auch 33-34°C warm, dabei drehen die Lüfis aber nicht mal höher als 500 U/min und beim zocken hat ich bisher den Höchstwert von 56-58°C mit knapp 900-1000 U/min..
Wenn du kühlere Tempis willst, musst du halt die Lüfis schneller drehen lassen, so einfach ist es  Zumal du mit der CAM ja auch die Pumpe in begrenztem Rahmen steuern kannst, wenn mich nicht irre. Nur wird ab nem Punkt dan neinfach auch die Lautstärke entsprechend zunehmen, ergo musst du für dich nen Kompromiss finden aus Temperatur und Lautstärke. Und selbst wen ndie CPU mit Prime95 75-80°C warm würde, wärst du imemr noch weit genug weg vom kritischen Bereich. Um es mal zu verdeutlichen, kannst du hier bei meinem die Distanz zur TJMax sehen. Du siehst, hab da noch ein gutes Polster  Kannst also mal Real Temp von TechPowerUp saugen, den Sensor Test mit POrime machen (ist zum kalibrieren) und danach siehst du, wie weit du vom TJMax entfernt bist. Wenn du da nur 1-2°C hast, ja DANN kann man von kritisch anfangen zu reden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anyopenquestions (25. Februar 2017)

Danke dir für die Antwort, mir gings eigentlich eher um die Wassertemperatur als um die CPU Temp


----------



## PiroleXx (28. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du den Radiator oben montiert (Luft Richtung nach außen) hast ist es normal, da er die warme Luft des Mobos und der Graka mit raustransportiert. Da hast du ca ~3-4°C wärmere Wassertemperatur.

Wenn du ihn an die Front setzt zieht der Radiator ja immer warme Luft aber du transportierst dann warme Luft ins innere des Gehäuse und das ist erst Recht mist ...

Ist bei mir auch so bei einer H115i Pro. Hab auch einen i7 4790K @4,7Ghz @1,285V und die Wassertemperatur nur bei Prime95 v29.4 LargeFFT ist ca 34°C (CPU ~60-65°C) und beim Gamen geht die Wassertemp auf ca. 36 - 38°C ( CPU ~55°C).


----------



## Redrudi (28. Oktober 2018)

Du hast schon gesehen das die Frage im Februar gestellt wurde? Gut,da warst du ja noch nicht dabei und konntest ja noch nicht antworten.


----------

